
Problem Solving with MiniZinc - newtang
http://blog.jpalardy.com/posts/problem-solving-with-minizinc/
======
antman
Very nice presentation. Another extensive list of examples:
[http://www.hakank.org/minizinc/](http://www.hakank.org/minizinc/)

